# Pontiled "Patent" Whiskey



## slugplate (Dec 13, 2019)

One of my most awesome finds from early Spring. This is a black glass, three-piece mold, pontiled bottle I probed at a one of my farm dumps. It has the word "PATENT" embossed on the shoulder and something embossed around the perimeter of the base (case wear makes the base wording hard to decipher) I found this bottle along with a Congress Springs and Hanbury Smith mineral waters. Needless to say it was my best day. Both of the Congress Springs and Hanbury Smith have some damage but are intact.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 13, 2019)

*The bottle appears to be a Ricketts patent 3-piece mold bottle.  

Below is a somewhat earlier English bottle made in a similar mold, probably licensed from Ricketts, with the manufacturer's name on the base.  Many "Ricketts bottles" are similarly marked with the Ricketts information.


*


----------



## slugplate (Dec 14, 2019)

Harry Pristis said:


> *The bottle appears to be a Ricketts patent 3-piece mold bottle.
> 
> Below is a somewhat earlier English bottle made in a similar mold, probably licensed from Ricketts, with the manufacturer's name on the base.  Many "Ricketts bottles" are similarly marked with the Ricketts information.
> View attachment 193193*View attachment 193194View attachment 193195


Wow, thanks Harry! I'm definitely going to check out your site.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 15, 2019)

Fine looking bottle, Slug!


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like my specialty! Civil War era. I love CW glass, but can't afford it.


----------



## Relicdigger16 (Dec 15, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Looks like my specialty! Civil War era. I love CW glass, but can't afford it.


I am a Civil War re-enactor and I am always looking for pieces to complement my hobby. This little oil lamp would have been perfect.
Some of the pieces I looked at from CW can be really expensive.
Relicdigger16


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 16, 2019)

very nice find


----------

